# Why do they even make it?



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm talking about the accordion flex tubular piece. I know they make it for HOs that don't know any better. I am just amazed that with the little amount of service work we do, all the disposals I've had to redo recently have all had one. Maybe they had a contest at HD or Lowe's to see who could sell the most of them.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

They make them because people will buy them, simple as that.
The worst part about that picture is that it looks like if they spun the disposal they could have made it line up with the trap.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

There is not a code in the world where they are legal but that never stopped Home Depot.

Mark


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

That's the case with most of them. I actually had to add a 45 at the wall to get the angle i needed and spin it to the back and right and add a piece of copper and hose to the d/w drain to be able to attach the line up high due to the d/w hose not reaching. There was a full cabinet between sink and d/w.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Since it is the internet, just wanted to let yall know the title was a facetious question.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Doesn't look like the flange was locked down either. But-
how many accordion tubes have I ever had to unclog? Not that many.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

You can't deny they will cause more of an odor if used before the trap.


----------



## plumberN8 (Apr 19, 2015)

I actually used them to trim out a hair salon about 7 years ago, the sinks they installed at the stations swiveled into 3 positions, I thought it was hack but it passed, the tailpiece was provided in the installation kits


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

plumberN8 said:


> I actually used them to trim out a hair salon about 7 years ago, the sinks they installed at the stations swiveled into 3 positions, I thought it was hack but it passed, the tailpiece was provided in the installation kits



I just did an inspection on a bunch of those sinks, the sink had our state approval numbers and the tailpiece came with it. Had to pass it. Cool sinks though


----------

